

Picoblogging: for those who don't need 140 characters. - endtwist
http://picoup.com

======
lorax
18 chars not enuff

~~~
aston
if you need more @charactersJustUseAt

~~~
ivey
They check to make sure the user exists.

------
andylei
ha, this is nothing. i'm developing a femtoblogging platform that only allows
1 character posts.

~~~
swombat
!

------
nanexcool
eighteencharacters

